

Here’s How Your Content can Generate 10x More Revenue with BitMonet - ankur2tenn
http://bitmonet.com/blog/generate-10x-revenue-increase-bitcoin-adoption/

======
ankur2tenn
Also the code is open-source and can be found at
[https://github.com/bitmonet/bitmonet](https://github.com/bitmonet/bitmonet)

------
ankur2tenn
Please check out the demo at
[http://bitmonet.com/demo/](http://bitmonet.com/demo/)

